# Red Fishing in December - Mega-Bite Inshore Charters



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

December Red Fishing is in full swing.
Want a fun exciting family fun fishing trip and catch a trophy redfish over 35” up to 48”. My biggest red on the boat is 48”, I’m hopping to get one of my clients on a 50” red this year.
Give me a ring and we’ll get you HOOKED UP on the Mega-Bite.
For more pics see my website or face book page.

www.megabiteinshore.com

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Mega...ola-Florida-Fishing-Guide/353964039380?ref=hl

























Tight Lines..
John

Mega-Bite Inshore Charters
850-341-9816


----------



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

The bite has been great the past few trips, if you're still thinking about coming down and hooking up one of these awesome fish, see my website or give me a ring.
850-341-9816

















John
Mega-Bite Inshore Charters
www.megabiteinshore.com


----------

